# Ram eggs



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey all,

Just picked up a gold pair from another member last week and noticed a batch of eggs today. And the other member warned me that my electric would possibly steal the female so I plan to get rid of my electrics this week. 
And how long does it take the fry to hatch? And are water changes still ok?

Never had ram eggs before so don't know what to do with them? Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

Btw would removing the electric male help the old gold ram male pair back up with the gold female? Cause looks like he's trying but not as big and bad as the electric male. And what does a electric and gold ram cross look like? Is it a bad thing?


----------

